# Chainsaw runs but chain doesn't turn



## dfm1018 (May 3, 2009)

I have a very old (20+ years) Stihl 028 AV Super Chainsaw that I'm trying to use. It seems to start and run fine, but when I hit the throttle the chain doesn't turn and the engine seems to bog down, like the chain is hung up on something. I'd definately like to try to keep this chainsaw running if possible. What do I need to look for?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Dave M


----------



## stihlkicken (May 3, 2009)

*chain brake?*

is the chain brake off?


----------



## wigglesworth (May 3, 2009)

:monkey:


----------



## SawTroll (May 3, 2009)

stihlkicken said:


> is the chain brake off?



My first thought as well......opcorn:opcorn:


If it is, I would start with taking the bar and chain off, and check if everything that should move actually is able to, in the process.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 3, 2009)

is the chain stuck? hard old chain oil? is the clutch shot? worn to oblivion? the clutch springs rusted nice and tight? is the chain brake on?

what is old? old and great shape or looking for a better life in the recycle bin?

7


----------



## 7sleeper (May 3, 2009)

stihlkicken said:


> is the chain brake off?



you were quicker!

7


----------



## dfm1018 (May 3, 2009)

I'm a newbie when it comes to the workings of chainsaws (this particular chainsaw was my dad's). How do I tell if the chainbrake is on on this particular saw?


----------



## 7sleeper (May 3, 2009)

pull back on the big handguard in front of the front handle. If it clacks and you can move the chain then by hand then it was the chainbrake.

good luck

7


----------



## SawTroll (May 3, 2009)

dfm1018 said:


> I'm a newbie when it comes to the workings of chainsaws (this particular chainsaw was my dad's). How do I tell if the chainbrake is on on this particular saw?



For starters, move the brake handle backwords till you hear a "click". If that doesn't happen, something else is amiss.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 3, 2009)

dfm1018 said:


> I'm a newbie when it comes to the workings of chainsaws (this particular chainsaw was my dad's). How do I tell if the chainbrake is on on this particular saw?



Pull the black guard back towrds the rear of the saw that will release the brake (loud click).

If that is off and still won't turn chain may be rusted/gummed up in the bar rails. Remove the two bolts on the side cover and you can access the bar/chain and also examine the clutch.

See if the clutch turns when you rev it with the bar/chain off. If it does not, you have a clutch or chain brake problem.


----------



## dfm1018 (May 3, 2009)

duh! It has been a while since I used this machine. I bet that's the problem. I'll go check it. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 3, 2009)

All I gotta say is please be careful... if you don't lnow how to operate a chain brake... your saw skills might be a bit limited.

Some of the old 028's didn't have a chain brake... just a hand guard. If that's the case, the bar tip might be full of crud or pinched.

Gary


----------



## Mad Professor (May 3, 2009)

Gary, all the supers had the chain brake. Unless he's got an early saw with a super cover.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 3, 2009)

Ahh... I missed the Super part... 

Gary


----------



## willsaw4beer (May 3, 2009)

dfm1018 said:


> duh! It has been a while since I used this machine. I bet that's the problem. I'll go check it. Thanks for the info guys.



Where in Pa do you live? Sounds like you have a junk saw, maybe you should give it to me.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## dfm1018 (May 3, 2009)

I feel like an idiot but that was indeed the problem. I only use this saw once every couple of years and I now remember that I had this same problem last time I used the saw. It took me forever to figure out it had a chain brake and how to release it.

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 4, 2009)

At least you did not get pissed and smash it with a hammer because it would not work, then find that it was indeed the brake.

I know a guy who did that. LOL


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 4, 2009)

dfm1018 said:


> I feel like an idiot but that was indeed the problem. I only use this saw once every couple of years and I now remember that I had this same problem last time I used the saw. It took me forever to figure out it had a chain brake and how to release it.
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys.



Don't feel bad. I had several saws before my first one with a chain brake. First time it "froze up" I didn't recall the brake bit until I had it on the bench and had prized off the bar cover. 

Harry K


----------



## CORNFEDMIDGET (May 4, 2009)

dfm1018,

See if anyone on the site lives close by and would be willing to show you some of the ins-and-outs of chainsaw maintenance, useage and technique. I'm sure someone here would be willing, these guys seem to eat, sleep and drink chainsaws. Buy them a beer or two, and remember what was shared. Be safe.


----------



## Raymond (May 4, 2009)

You gotta safety chain and chaps right?


----------



## catman963 (May 4, 2009)

CORNFEDMIDGET said:


> dfm1018,
> 
> See if anyone on the site lives close by and would be willing to show you some of the ins-and-outs of chainsaw maintenance, useage and technique. I'm sure someone here would be willing, these guys seem to eat, sleep and drink chainsaws. Buy them a beer or two, and remember what was shared. Be safe.



:agree2: Where in PA are you Dfm1018 ??


----------



## gregz (May 4, 2009)

dfm1018 said:


> I feel like an idiot but that was indeed the problem. I only use this saw once every couple of years and I now remember that I had this same problem last time I used the saw. It took me forever to figure out it had a chain brake and how to release it.
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys.



It might be a good idea to get a owners manual for that saw ( or any chainsaw) and read it. I'm sure your local stihl dealer will give you one.


----------



## demographic (May 4, 2009)

dfm1018 said:


> I feel like an idiot but that was indeed the problem. I only use this saw once every couple of years and I now remember that I had this same problem last time I used the saw. It took me forever to figure out it had a chain brake and how to release it.
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys.



Could be worse, a mate* of mine got another mate to help him push start a motorbike that was playing up before he remembered that bike also had a killswitch that latched in the off position instead of one that you just pressed till the engine stopped.
Pushed it up and down a street for about five minutes as well.









*Ahem


----------

